# Whats the most important factor you look for in a wax/sealant



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all, after trying to decide what wax to go for next i started thinking about what the most important factor actually was. Obv its a combination of everything really, but whats the number one thing you look for?

Ive tired waxes/sealants like coli 476 and while they have given excellent durability, the beading hasn't been that amazing and the volume of solvants does put me off. And seen as though i tend to re apply a fresh coat of wax every 4 weeks durability isn't really that important to me.

So for me i look at getting excellent beading. :argie::argie::argie:

Please vote for you number one most important factor, really interested to see the results.

thanks :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

its the wet look for me, hard on the steel grey but we have a black honda and when thats had some good wax on it that looks the nuts. beading doesnt bother me at all if i'm honest, and durability i'm not to fussed on as the car gets cleaned every week.


----------



## Vixer (Oct 11, 2006)

Has to be beading for me:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Winter..durabilty
Summer...wet look

Kev


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Wet look and deep gloss for me... tried the new wax Sherbert Fizz from The Bouncers. 
Great wet look, fantastic deep gloss, seems to get better after its been on the car for about an hour, mines a thunder grey mondeo.... great results and great durability, and fantastic beading and sheeting... wins all round...:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

big tin, durabilty and cheapness.
need all three as when my mates see my car, they all want theirs done.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ease of use would also be something that i would look at.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

hows this for a wet look on Grey....

Sherbert fizz doing its thing...









:thumb:

Beading


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ease of use is what I was looking for when I last got an LSP.

It was Tough Coat though, which gives great looks, water behaviour and durability so I suppose it has it all :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

For me, a wax has to add depth to the paint plus be durable at the same time.

As of winter, I always go durability, the strongest wax going, but a real pain to buff off, it's a nightmare.

Ford nut your paint is glowing, very wet look which I really like alot :thumb:


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

knew there was an option i would forget to add, sorry guys, should have included 'ease of use'


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

For me I prefer my wax to have a silvery highly reflective look with nice depth. Durability isn't a huge concern.


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 21, 2012)

For me , the durability is the most important factor in a wax. I dont have too much time for deitaling . 
The second factor, beading. When i wax my car i want to see a "effect"..


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

Durability and Beading for me


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Depending on the time of year 
In winter it has to be durability , i hate having to detail the car when its - degrees outside so try to give the car one massive prep come early november and lay in the waxes which would see me through till end of january , with only a top up as required 
But come the spring its strip down time with a full detail with lots of shiny lsp,s for that deep gloss look .


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Split decision for me on this one! 

Personally, i like a wax that is enjoyable to use and smells great first off. As a result, i couldn't care less about durability as i enjoy applying a wax to my own car every couple of months or so.

I love the wet look, and then when it rains i love to see some good beads! So, i'm finding it hard to make a single choice!

Jon


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Well it has to work well with my white car, so its a sealant for me, and has to have wet looks. So in effect its the Werkstat, unless something else pops up that is just as good or even better.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Think has to be durability for me!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

how it tastes..

:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

How easy to apply and durability


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

bright and shiny for me.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> how it tastes..
> 
> :thumb:


haha, now how did i forget to add that option to the poll


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice dripping wet looks is number one for me. It's all about looks! 

I must say smell and ease of use are nice qualities too, but durability is not important for me, and water behavior is of no concern at all.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

One that looks as good as it did the day you applied a month or so down the line. That's where the big boys come in ..


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Combination of all the above, for me it's impossible to choose one as there's already hundreds of waxes that all do each thing brilliantly, others do all but cost more....

For me the ideal sealant would be a spray on and leave, able to cover all surfaces and level itself out on paintwork, no flashing off / curing or having to worry about removing in the exact amount of time required. Oh and that it lasts 6+ months!

I understand this is pretty much impossible but if there was such a product it would be fantastic


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm with dooka on the importance of how long the look of day one lasts. The waxes I know, look way better at first, than they do after some time. That is, after they have dried properly, which can take 4 to 12, or when it's cold 48 hours.

Usually, with durability people mean how long beading and/or sheeting last. That's way longer than how long the look of day one does.

My experience with, for instance, Swissvax Onyx is that the initial look lasts no longer than 2 days. I hear that the look of Swissvax Best of Show lasts some 3 weeks. These are numbers that matter to me.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

For me it isn't one single feature but the gestalt of all of the above. I would also add the pleasantness (or its lack) and ease of the application/removal process and cost as important considerations.

If pressed for a single answer I suppose I'd say durability. Products that have exceptionally short durability, only two or three weeks, are of zero interest to me no matter what other virtues they may possess.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Smell 
Ease of use 
Wet look and deep gloss


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

Our Ultimate Nano Coating offers all of the above


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Exactly why I chose Max Protect


----------

